#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Appetitlosigkeit, Müdigkeit, Schweißausbrüche... >

## Seneley

Hallo,
hatte letzte Woche an meinem Hals rumgespielt und mir schien es, als ob meine Halsschlagader irgendwie kräftiger schlug als sonst. Als ich vor dem Spiegel stand habe ich sie schlagen sehen und ich konnte mich nicht dran erinnern, dass ich das jemals zuvor gesehen habe (vielleicht auch weil ich nie drauf geachtet habe). Auf jeden fall begann ich von Minute zu Minute mich immer mehr reinzusteigern, oh gott, meine Halsschlagader pumpt so sehr (und dann gibts ja Begebenheiten, dass die sogar schonmal geplatzt ist) dann macht man sich noch mehr sorgen. Auf jeden fall hat es dann angefangen, dass mir am nächsten Tag richtig übel war. Am Tag darauf hatte ich dann auf nichts mehr Appetit, ich bekam Schweißausbrüche (in der Nacht) Also am nächsten Tag gleich zum Arzt, der hat dann alles schön abgetastet und gemeint ich solle mir keine Sorgen machen. Dann habe ich mir gedacht, okay, du steigerst dich da nur in was rein, hake das ab! Okay... nun ging die Appetitlosigkeit, Schlappheit, Schweißausbrüche aber alles nicht weg, seit dem Wochenende fühle ich mich nun schon so. Mir kommt es fast vor, als würde es noch schlimmer werden. Nun weiß ich selbst nicht mehr ob das nun von der Psyche abhängt, oder vielleicht doch was anderes dran Schuld ist. Beim Blutdruckmessen hatte ich einen normalen Blutdruck, allerdings der Puls war bei 95, heute morgen sogar bei 105. Und das ist wirklich nicht normal für mich, ich denke 75 müsste normal sein (und als ich davor mal gemessen habe, war er ganz sicher nicht so hoch), bin 19 Jahre, schlank.. Ich werde langsam verrückt, wenn der Hunger nicht bald zurück kommt... -.- Jedes Essen, das ich normal liebe, schiebe ich weg, zwänge vielleicht ein, zwei Bissen runter. Hat jemand vielleicht Tipps für mich??
Liebe Grüße
Seneley

----------


## Nane

Hi Seneley,
genau sagen, was man da machen kann, kann ich leider auch nicht. Die einzige Idee von mir wäre, den Arzt etwas "zu nerven" und noch einmal hinzugehen. Immerhin ist da ja irgendwas.
Hast du denn momentan noch andere Dinge, die dir Sorgen bereiten? 
Liebe Grüße!
Nane

----------


## Seneley

Ne, eigentlich gar nicht, deswegen wundert's mich auch total. Und ich bin auch normal nicht so der Mensch, der so schnell Panik bekommt wegen etwas, bin eigentlich schon eher lässig. Der Arzt hat nur festgestellt, dass meine Leber sehr groß ist. Bin mir aber nicht so sicher ob das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat. Leider habe ich seit 3 Tagen noch ne eitrige Angina bekommen :-( Nicht gerade meine beste Zeit. Aber da muss ich wohl auch mal durch. Danach werde ich mal einen Internisten aufsuchen, weiß auch nicht was mit meiner Leber sein soll. Ich trinke (wenns hoch kommt) vielleicht 2 Gläschen Sekt im Jahr und Hepatitis hatte ich auch nicht, und das sind meist die Hauptursachen für vergrößerte Leber. Ach ich weiß auch nicht -.- Der Appetit kommt schon wieder, aber diese ständigen SChweißausbrüche in der Nacht und der hohe Puls... das ist definitiv nicht normal.

----------


## Nane

Da hast du wohl recht, dass das nicht normal ist. Vielleicht hattest du ja auch vor einiger Zeit mal Stress und das nicht richtig verarbeitet? Manche Dinge kommen erst nach einer Weile hoch.
Aber es ist sicherlich eine gute Idee, einen Internisten wegen deiner Leber aufzusuchen. Finde auch seltsam, dass dir das nur in der Nacht passiert mit den Schweißausbrüchen.... Ansonsten würde ich vielleicht noch einen Kardiologen besuchen. Vielleicht hast du Herzprobleme? 
Liebe Grüße,
Nane

----------


## timbrown

> Hallo,
> Jedes Essen, das ich normal liebe, schiebe ich weg, zwänge vielleicht ein, zwei Bissen runter. Hat jemand vielleicht Tipps für mich??

 Hallo Seneley, 
mich würde noch interessieren ob da auch undefinierbare Bauchschmerzen sind sowas wie Seitenstechen. Diese Probleme hatte ich im Mai auch nur mit den Bauchschmerzen.  
Sehe gerade das dies schon ein Jahr zurück liegt.

----------

